# [RISOLTO]non riesco a visualizzare le immagini .jpg

## KinG-InFeT

come da titolo non riesco a visualizzare le immagini con estenzione .jpg.

ho pensato (data la mia ignoranza nel campo) di non avere i plugin o qualche cosa del genere per riconoscere il formato, ho anche provato ad installare un image-view di nome "ristretto" ma niente da fare.

come posso risolvere il problema?

ho cercato dappertutto ma davvero non sono riuscito a trovare qualche spiegazione

PS: ho installato gnome-light forse anche questa è una causa?

----------

## rael1986

ciao, se usi gnome devi assicurarti che la libreria gtk supporti il formato jpeg:

```

echo "x11-libs/gtk+ jpeg" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

oppure aggiungi 'jpeg' alla lista USE nel file /etc/make.conf per supportare il formato globalmente.

dopo, in ogni caso, esegui:

```

emerge -uDNav world

```

----------

## Onip

imposta il profilo desktop

```
# eselect profile list

# eselect profile ser <numero>

```

e poi ricompila il mondo

```

# emerge -DuNav world
```

----------

## Apetrini

Non riesco a capire perché non hai impostato il profilo desktop...

----------

## KinG-InFeT

in ogni caso mi da ils eguente errore

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -DuNav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 (Change USE: +kde)

(dependency required by "media-video/kaffeine-1.0_pre2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "www-plugins/kaffeine-mozilla-plugin-0.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

come se vorrebbe anche la variabile USE del KDE ma la domanda è:

perchè mela chiede se uso gnome? che faccio la aggiungo come mi dice?

----------

## Apetrini

Perché pur usando gnome hai installato kaffeine che come dipendenza, oltre alle qt, ha anche (mi sembra) kde(o alcune sue parti).

----------

## KinG-InFeT

perdonami ma ho un buco nero..ho anche provato a disinstallare kaffeine e ad eseguire l'emerge -DuNav world ma mi da comunque quell'errore ma non sò se aggiungere la USE kde oppure no :S  mi trovo in panne qualche dritta?

----------

## Scen

Devi rimuovere anche www-plugins/kaffeine-mozilla-plugin

----------

## KinG-InFeT

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -DuNav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-7 [6] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4  USE="(-real)" 13,540 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.4 [3.0.3] 961 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-3.0.20060720  12,056 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10 [0.2.9] 287 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.9.1 [3.8.2-r8] USE="jpeg* zlib -jbig -nocxx" 1,378 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.82 [0.73] USE="zlib -network-cron" 237 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.18 [3.6.17] USE="readline threadsafe -debug -doc -icu% -soundex -tcl" 2,880 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.9-r1  USE="X* -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0  USE="encode* -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1  USE="ogg* -sse" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-1.3.9 [1.3.8] USE="urandom -debug -doc -older-kernels-compatibility" 906 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k-r1 [0.9.8k] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 3,762 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.19  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 minimal perl ssl tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd -syslog" 5,346 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.9  USE="berkdb gdbm ldap* -doc -freetds -mysql -odbc -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libnl-1.1-r1  283 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.6  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev* keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) -xgi" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15 [1.13-r1] USE="nls" 1,289 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/psmisc-22.7  USE="X* ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8  USE="X opengl* svg* -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -xcb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3  USE="cxx ogg* -3dnow (-altivec) -debug -doc -sse" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.8.4 [2.8.3] USE="cxx nls zlib -bindist -doc -examples -guile -lzo" 6,048 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/iso-codes-3.10 [3.8] 5,226 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6.4 [0.6-r1] 508 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/neon-0.29.0 [0.28.6] USE="nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -gnutls -kerberos -libproxy% -pkcs11 (-socks5%)" LINGUAS="-cs -de -fr -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 859 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/nano-2.1.10  USE="ncurses nls spell* unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.19.6  USE="ipv6 ldap* ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1  USE="jpeg* python tiff* zlib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8  USE="svg* -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.14.2 [1.13.2] USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 2,149 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.20.5-r1 [2.20.5] USE="fam* -debug -doc -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.0.4 [2.1.4] USE="ipv6 pcre%* ssl%* tcpd -caps% -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -sql -static" 536 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13 [1.12.11.1] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 264 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9 [1.41.3-r1] USE="nls" 485 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1 [2.14.2] USE="crypt nls perl%* unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 3,408 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-146-r1 [141] USE="devfs-compat%* -extras% (-selinux)" 528 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.9 [1.41.3-r1] USE="nls" 4,349 kB

[blocks b     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9, sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="X* -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1  USE="X -rle" 495 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/conky-1.6.1  USE="X ipv6 truetype* -audacious -debug -hddtemp -mpd -nano-syntax -nvidia -rss -smapi -vim-syntax -wifi" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1  USE="X* -examples" LINGUAS="(-ja)" 3,511 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-terms/xterm-243  USE="truetype* unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r3  USE="X* ldap* pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -libedit -pkcs11 (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 18 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r10  USE="consolekit* pam -debug -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2 [0.5.12_rc1-r8] USE="X* acpi* consolekit* crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop -policykit (-selinux)" 902 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20090716 [20090414] 136 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl* xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1  USE="X alsa audio joystick opengl video xv -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss -pulseaudio -svga -xinerama" 3,295 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2  USE="sdl* xv* -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090731  USE="X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif* iconv ipv6 jpeg* live mad* mmx mp2 mp3 network opengl osdmenu png* quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl* shm speex theora tremor truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs* x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gmplayer -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mng -nas -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -samba -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -vidix -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -nvidia -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2  USE="X acl dbus jpeg* ldap* pam perl png* ppds* python ssl tiff* -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6  USE="cups jpeg* tiff* -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2  USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer usb -debug -doc -old-daemons -test-programs" 975 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1  USE="ldap* -debug -doc -policykit" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3  USE="X cairo* cups gtk -bindist -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.26.2-r2  USE="startup-notification* -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libpcap-1.0.0-r2  USE="bluetooth* ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11  USE="bzip2 ldap* nls -caps -doc -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3  USE="bluetooth* gnome hal -archive -avahi -bash-completion -cdda -debug -doc -fuse -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -samba" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.6.1-r1  USE="startup-notification* -debug -glade" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups" 167 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501  12,144 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/centerim-4.22.7-r1  USE="aim crypt icq irc jabber jpeg* msn nls ssl yahoo -bidi -gadu -lj -otr -rss" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r1  USE="X gnome gstreamer* opengl* sdl* -debug -doc -odbc -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1  USE="acl fam* hal ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -kerberos -samba" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.4 [1.9.0.14] USE="alsa%* dbus gnome python%* startup-notification* -custom-optimization -debug% -java -sqlite%" 45,815 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libproxy-0.2.3-r2  USE="gnome python xulrunner* -kde -networkmanager -seamonkey -webkit" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.4 [3.0.14] USE="alsa%* dbus gnome startup-notification* -bindist -custom-optimization -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -sqlite% (-xulrunner%*)" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as% -be -bg -bn -bn_BD% -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL% -es_ES -es_MX% -et -eu -fa% -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr% -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk% -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml% -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or% -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm% -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta% -ta_LK% -te -th -tr -uk -vi% -zh_CN -zh_TW (-zh%)" 8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1  USE="gstreamer -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/exo-0.3.105-r1  USE="hal libnotify* python -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1  USE="libnotify* -debug -nautilus" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.6.1  USE="startup-notification* -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/thunar-1.0.1  USE="dbus gnome hal pcre startup-notification* trash-plugin -debug -doc -exif -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-2.1-r1  USE="alsa flac* gnome ipv6 mp3* nls sdl* vorbis* -adplug -bs2b -cdda -esd -icecast -jack -lirc -mtp -musepack -oss -projectm -pulseaudio -scrobbler -sid -sndfile -sse2 -timidity -tta -wavpack -wma" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.23  USE="crypt gnome ipv6 ldap* -bindist -debug -mozdom -moznopango -replytolist -xinerama" LINGUAS="-af -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -he -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-146-r1)

Total: 76 packages (25 upgrades, 11 new, 40 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 134,734 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-146-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-117 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2', 'merge')

    sys-fs/udev required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2', 'merge')

    >=sys-fs/udev-124 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/device-mapper-1.00.07-r1 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

mio dio ke è successo :S effettuato anche la disinstallazione dei plugin  :Neutral: 

ps letto anche la guida riportata dall'errore ma ho capito ben poco ok pacchetti mascherati ma poi? in panne solo per leggere jpeg?

----------

## Onip

ma cercare ogni tanto?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

perdonami ma se avrei trovato qualche cosa lo avrei detto e avrei srisolto il problema e che non sò assolutamnte cosa fare sono troppi gli errori....e tutto questo solo per leggere dei formati jpeg :S

----------

## Onip

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> perdonami ma se avrei trovato qualche cosa lo avrei detto

 

Scommettiamo?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ma il problema non sono i post ma la lingua e con google traduce a pezzi...non potreste aiutarmi voi?

cioè ditemi cosa devo fare e lo faccio :S 

porca miseria solo per leggere dei formati è successo un finimondo :S

----------

## KinG-InFeT

perdonate il doppio post ma non mi è chiaro questo

```
[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-146-r1)
```

ora ho provado a disinstallare entrambi ma come logico non meli trova  quindi ehmmm...

EDIT siiiiiii sta eseguendo il ricompilaggio mondiale  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  vi terrò aggiornati ^_^

----------

## Onip

```
[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-146-r1)
```

Il messaggio dice che il pacchetto device-mapper blocca l'installazione ( "is blocking" ) di sys-fs/udev-146-r1. Normalmente questi casi si risolvono togliendo il pacchetto bloccante e lasciando ad emerge il compito di procedere poi con l'upgrade. Ci sono ovviamente eccezioni a questa regola, quindi è sempre bene controllare sul forum prima di fare dei danni finché non si capisce quello che si sta facendo.

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> ma il problema non sono i post ma la lingua e con google traduce a pezzi...

 

nonostante l'ottimo lavoro del team di documentazione italiano l'inglese è la lingua principale dell'informatica, quindi cerca di metterti giù di buona e impararla. Soprattutto considerando che non si tratta di tradurre Shakespeare, ma qualche frasetta striminzita spesso composta da soggetto e verbo.

In alto nella pagina del forum c'è il bottone Cerca, se guardi bene è possibile limitare la ricerca ai post della sezione italiana e sicuramente avresti trovato le risposte che cerchi.

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> non potreste aiutarmi voi?
> 
> cioè ditemi cosa devo fare e lo faccio :S

 

Ti si aiuta, ma ci devi mettere anche del tuo. Se continui a far perdere tempo alla gente che volontariamente viene qui e risponde prima o poi potresti trovarti senza nessuna risposta... Le risposte a queste domande sono già state date anche se non a te direttamente, con la volontà le si trova.

Con questo chiudo qui questo topic per quanto mi riguarda

----------

## KinG-InFeT

hai pianamente ragione il problema mio e che vado in panico quando non sò una cosa...comunque si ho risolto il problema dei formati jpeg ora però dopo l'emerge world all'avvio del sistema sono emerti parecchi errori proprio durante l'avvio ovvero nella schermata dove carica tutti is ervizzi :S ma questo è un'altro problema grazie di tutto

----------

